# EBS Family Savings Account – 5.1%



## skrooge (13 May 2009)

It’s not a new product (think I remember seeing first in March) but given the trend for falling deposit rates I think the benefits of having a fixed rate these day are obvious.  I noticed that it’s not included in the regular savers best buys.  I was wondering if it just slipped through the cracks or am I missing something??? More here http://www.ebs.ie/site/all/Family%20Savings%20Account?opendocument


----------



## ardmacha (13 May 2009)

This should be included as a regular saver a/c, it is fairly attractive at a fixed rate.


----------



## Lightning (15 May 2009)

Thanks for pointing this out. 

This has been added to the best buys here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20747



> 3. Other Regular Savings Accounts
> EBS Family Savings Account
> 5.10%
> Regular lodgements required (standing order only) : Minimum €100 a month; Maximum €1,000. Interest rate is fixed for year one. Then "prevailing" rate in year two. NB: You can make a maximum of two withdrawals a year, one at any time and another at the end of the term.



It is not the "best headline rate" and given the different conditions for year two I don't think it is the "Best rate if you want to save for a few years". However, it is now listed just below the best rates.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks Jason. I have updated the best buys thread. The new rate is verified by the Financial Regulator. 

I have tried to make these T&C's clear in the best buys thread. 



> *3. Other Regular Savings Accounts*
> *EBS Family Savings Account*
> _*4.85%*_
> Regular lodgements required (standing order only) : Minimum €100 a month; Maximum €1,000. Interest rate is fixed for year one.
> *NB:* "Prevailing" rate in year two. You can make a maximum of two withdrawals a year, one at any time and another at the end of the term. Also, the monthly amount can only be changed by written request.


----------

